# Does this mean we are required to stop for pax



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was reading the Lyft sites passenger section and saw this.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/arti...es-for-Passenger-Uses-of-Lyft#running_errands

I don't mind stopping for a minute to let them get a drink or whatnot, but does this mean we have to stop for ten minutes for pax?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

You're an independent contractor, run your business your way.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks. They need to write these things better. False expectations = bad business.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

What it says is exactly what it means. But, as a business owner you're not making money if the wheels aren't turning. 

In my market 10 mins is $1.50 or $9 an hour which is less than minimum wage.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I agree with you 100% just seems like telling pax that on the main site makes you look terrible when you have to say no to a longer stop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unrealistic expectations fostered by Lyft & Uber then placed upon the backs of drivers !
Where does it end ?


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

They are stalking us!

http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/earn-more-with-more-stops

How do you say no now? Can't think of a good way of saying no or hurry up.


----------



## Jeffrides (Jul 24, 2016)

They need to up the charge for waiting or charge a flat fee for an extra stop. This is a terrible addition for lyft


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Just one more reason why Lyft isn't for drivers. They are just going to anger drivers more.


----------



## Iraqvet505 (Sep 18, 2016)

If they want you to run some errands for them, you need to be up front about if you're scratching their back that you want yours scratched as well. Tell them that while you're waiting you don't get paid and they you are more than happy to accommodate but you need to be taken care of as well. Usually gets me a few bucks in my pocket. If they end up not hooking you up. Leave them a 1 Star!!!!!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

I think one brief stop-- to like an ATM, or to put something in the mailbox-- is reasonable, and I would even say that a drive-thru run is OK (since it's not technically a stop... but a polite pax will at least offer to buy you something). 

However, pax WILL TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOU if you do this, so DON'T be afraid to put your foot down. A good "out" is to say, "hey, if this is going to take much longer, nature's calling, so I'm gonna have to end the ride pretty soon." No one's gonna try to argue with that. Or just don't be afraid to just say hey, only 2 brief stops. I have other rides to give. It seems like a long ride will end up paying off, but believe me, they never do (you usually only earn about $20 for one). 

I had a pax the other night, I swear they were up to drug-related business, because I picked them up, they had to go across town to meet someone at an address (who met them at the curb), then they met another person outside of another location who arrived on a skateboard, then wanted to do yet ANOTHER errand... nice guy, but first off, it WASN'T EVEN HIS ACCOUNT (he was using someone else's, probably his supplier's), and it was far too sketchy and time-consuming. I ultimately said that I was gonna have to take a piss and close the tab, he didn't argue, but asked if I could give him a ride OFF the app using cash. 

As you can guess, that didn't end up happening...


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Waiting at the stop for w/e the fare rate is like .16 a minute is never going to be profitable. Just not sure how we can say no when Lyft now makes it available to pax to put in an address for a stop. Basically feels like our hands are forced to stop no matter what. I'm curious if drivers are still just going to say no. Plus all of a sudden the destination changes on the app and says 1 stop go to x place then continue on to the destination.


----------



## CatCityCharlie (Apr 19, 2016)

This is a silly "non-feature" that does nothing except add one more layer of confusion for passengers and the messaging about making more money is simply a lie. From the moment I starting driving last February, passengers have always requested extra stops of some kind or other and there's been no consistency of being tipped because of them. So, I've always taken it on a case by case basis. Sometimes it's slow or I don't mind a little breather when it's been super busy. But, it's been my decision to make and negotiated with each passenger, not dictated to me. 

When I signed up for Uber last year, my mentor warned me about people requesting extra stops and she told me her strategy which probably does work for her given that she's a woman and in the "mom" category age wise so younger passengers are less likely to argue and be little twits. She tells them that she's happy to wait but will end the ride and if she's still there when they emerge they can request a ride and maybe she'll get it. OR, they can avoid that by showing their gratitude to her upfront and she'll be happy to wait. Again, she was the mistress of her own universe in negotiating the situation with the passenger. 

Getting this note today from Lyft combined with our passenger referral program in the Inland Empire evaporating without any kind of notice and a note from Uber today about our surge areas in Palm Springs shrinking doesn't fill me enthusiasm to drive. It always feels like these changes are both Lyft and Uber's passive/aggressive ways of trying to flush out older drivers who are under better commission structures.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

They are allowing extra stops but i see nothing about a fee for that extra stop...


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Small stops sure, usually the pax asks if I want anything. Sometimes Im out in the sticks or its slow so I will allow a longer stop. Picked up a doctor from a teaching hospital and we ran some long errands in fact we made a loop and it netted me 54 bucks plus a 10 dollar tip.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I hope this doesn't happen to anyone: 2 Mom's with infants in diapers. Babies buckled in appropriate safety seating. Mom's request a "quick stop" at the casino or wherever...go do lunch...babies load diapers...Whatchagonna do? I think this is a stinky idea...get the drift?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

If a mother leaves a /baby/ in a car with a stranger, that's probably a good time to call the police.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

So if there is no 'stop fee', I suppose there is no harm in circling the block repeatedly while you wait for the person to reappear?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

We lose money sitting. Not earning money to cover overhead, especially that hidden devil, depreciation, is a serious issue. Lyft should give this new button the exit route ASAP.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I agree with you 100% just seems like telling pax that on the main site makes you look terrible when you have to say no to a longer stop.


Read the book "When I Say No I Feel Guilty."


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to anyone: 2 Mom's with infants in diapers. Babies buckled in appropriate safety seating. Mom's request a "quick stop" at the casino or wherever...go do lunch...babies load diapers...Whatchagonna do? I think this is a stinky idea...get the drift?


Drivers are under no obligation to accept mothers with infants. Pregnant women are a protected class, mothers with infants aren't.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> So if there is no 'stop fee', I suppose there is no harm in circling the block repeatedly while you wait for the person to reappear?


That's actually a brilliant idea, and some pax may even agree to that, but it would open one up to a possible scammer who would claim you fattened the fair, which you did, but it was agreed upon, and wasn't unfair at all, but actually made the fare with the stop fair. Does that make sense? Here's a pic of a bunny with some peanuts on its head (which is what we'd make stopping and waiting for these pax):


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to anyone: 2 Mom's with infants in diapers. Babies buckled in appropriate safety seating. Mom's request a "quick stop" at the casino or wherever...go do lunch...babies load diapers...Whatchagonna do? I think this is a stinky idea...get the drift?


Don't let it happen. Tell her she needs to take her kids with her for liability reasons.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

kinicky21 said:


> Waiting at the stop for w/e the fare rate is like .16 a minute is never going to be profitable. Just not sure how we can say no when Lyft now makes it available to pax to put in an address for a stop. Basically feels like our hands are forced to stop no matter what. I'm curious if drivers are still just going to say no. Plus all of a sudden the destination changes on the app and says 1 stop go to x place then continue on to the destination.


Basically, the stop is the new destination. Lyft won't tell you any more info.

The recourse is that you'll have to negotiate the amount of time you're willing to sit for them before you cancel and bail.

The deadly move is to put a timer on, and if they exceed that, click that the "stop is complete", retreive the next destination and then drive there, with meter running.


----------

